# Monarch Moon suit testshot



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I will be building and painting the moon suit test shot, will post kit as soon as I get it from Scott.Should be a fun kit. 

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Buzz....this just gets better and better and better......
Can't wait to see more of your phenomenal work!!! You da man...man!
:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dang it, NOW I'm REALLY jealous!!! Hurry up Randy!!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Cool! :thumbsup: 
RK


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I've died and gone to Heaven!!!! That would explain the smell...:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Nice TEASE Randy! I almost filled my Jetson's Astro space undies when I saw this post! You dirty rat!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I was 13 in in 1968, and yes had matt mason,crawler, and station, thats why this kit has a place in my heart.
Randy


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy looking forward to seeing this one builtup also by ya:thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I sincerely hope that this is the first in a series of kits of designs from that era. The 50's and early 60's conceptual spacecraft are among my most favorites.


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Good memories; Major Matt Mason was the best space action figure of all time.

-Neil


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Action Figure*

I got my first major Matt Mason Action figure for Christmas 1967. The Blister pack which had the Moon Suit/w tools and draw string Jet Pack and Moon Sled. And for Christmas 1968 I got the spaceship carrier, Moon Crawler and the Lazer Cannon/w Captain Lazer figure.

Blister packs circled in Red.




Enjoy the Pics

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Wow John great pics, I love old pics of vintage toys,thanks for sharing your cool pics of the AWESOME matt stuff, btw in Canada, at SIMPSON sears, there was a gift set that included the space station, crawler, and a carded matt mason with sled and jet pack FOR 9.99, that I got for Christmas, was this set also available in USA?

Randy


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I never got any of the Matt Mason stuff but I did get one of those Carrom game boards, probably around the same time. :hat:

RK


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

All I got for Christmas was a Mark Apollo. He bore a strange resemblance to Johnny West and later went into the restaurant business. Made a mean Baklava.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Zorro wow thats rare, I never seen that here in Canada, you still have it?

Randy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I found this site on the Moon Suit, and it has alot to explore. Enjoy!
http://wildtoys.com/MoonSuit/index.asp


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Zorro said:


> All I got for Christmas was a Mark Apollo. He bore a strange resemblance to Johnny West and later went into the restaurant business. Made a mean Baklava.


Wow! I've never even heard of Mark Apollo before. I had a friend that had the Johnny Apollo (white instead of orange suit), and I remember seeing JAs at the Kennedy Space Center back around 1975. But this is the first I am hearing about Mark Apollo.

David.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Krel said:


> Wow! I've never even heard of Mark Apollo before. I had a friend that had the Johnny Apollo (white instead of orange suit), and I remember seeing JAs at the Kennedy Space Center back around 1975. But this is the first I am hearing about Mark Apollo.
> 
> David.


That's a shame. His Moussaka was _to die_ for.*

*Apparently, Mark Apollo was a British variant on the MARX Johnny Apollo figure. Never had one, just found the picture on the net.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Info

http://www.squidoo.com/spacecadetdepotII

Jim


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

There was also Moon McDare from the British toy company Gilbert. I had their James Bond figure, which had almost _no_ articulation. The same was true of McDare.










Here's a pic of the Major Matt Mason Moon Suit set.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I had the James Bond also. Didn't it have a little cap gun the would bang when the arm used it's action karate chop feature?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

F91 said:


> I had the James Bond also. Didn't it have a little cap gun the would bang when the arm used it's action karate chop feature?


Rich - exactly. The funny thing was, the facial likeness was pretty good but the "body" on those Gilbert figures was super-cheap.










They also made a derby-tossing Odd Job. I wanted one badly but never got it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I had an Illya Kuriakin that I think was made by the same company too.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

F91 said:


> I had an Illya Kuriakin that I think was made by the same company too.


Yep. They also made a Honey West doll.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Zorro said:


> There was also Moon McDare from the British toy company Gilbert. I had their James Bond figure, which had almost _no_ articulation. The same was true of McDare.


Gilbert, the A. C. Gilbert Company was an American company. A short, very incomplete history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A._C._Gilbert_Company

Some experts claim that the company never recovered from the James Bond race set. A great looking set that, unfortunately never worked, and had to be recalled. All their early action figures had solid legs. That was fixed in later versions. It did tic' me off that I got stuck with the non-articulated leg Stony Smith soldier. :lol:

David.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Krel said:


> Gilbert, the A. C. Gilbert Company was an American company. A short, very incomplete history: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A._C._Gilbert_Company
> 
> Some experts claim that the company never recovered from the James Bond race set. A great looking set that, unfortunately never worked, and had to be recalled. All their early action figures had solid legs. That was fixed in later versions. It did tic' me off that I got stuck with the non-articulated leg Stony Smith soldier. :lol:
> 
> David.


Hmmm. Don't know where I got the idea they were British. Yeah, I had the MARX stiff-legged Stony Smith "action figure" too. Couldn't do a darned thing but just stand there.










http://www.loti.com/stony_smith_the_battling_soldier.htm


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zorro said:


> Hmmm. Don't know where I got the idea they were British. Yeah, I had the MARX stiff-legged Stony Smith "action figure" too. Couldn't do a darned thing but just stand there.


Not if you lit a firecracker under his posterior! :woohoo:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I always wanted the Matt Mason stuff as well as the GI Joe space stuff but never got any of it for Christmas. 

(As I recall, my parents were worried about me since I asked for wood to build a coffin like Barnabas Collins had. :freak: )


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

I had a Stoney too! And a cowboy action figure of some kind made out of the same type of plastic, except brown and tan in color.

-Neil


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

NeilUnreal said:


> I had a Stoney too! And a cowboy action figure of some kind made out of the same type of plastic, except brown and tan in color.
> 
> -Neil


Why, Johnny West of course. And he had Stony's head!!!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That Johnny West looks familiar. I had a bunch of Major Matt Mason stuff. The wires in their limbs eventually broke leaving him wobbly.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

terryr said:


> That Johnny West looks familiar. I had a bunch of Major Matt Mason stuff. The wires in their limbs eventually broke leaving him wobbly.


I can relate totally to that. For me it's a combination of broken wires and Budweiser. :drunk:

And just to stay on topic.... I am looking forward to the moon suit... and The Fly.... and then I WANT.... 

- Murphy


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Sacralige*

There were several Major Matt Mason items that lent themselves to bashing ideas such as the sled by removing the control colom(sp) and attaching the jet pack to the bed of the sled you had the makings of a spaceship, The Moon Suit could have been converted into a orbital observation platform, The Moon Crawler could be made into a spaceship by removing the legs and modifying the chair area and control console. I suppose that Derek Meddlings got the idea for Space 1999's year 1 "Gwent" episode from looking at a Major Matt Mason crawler and seeing the possibilitiesfor a alien spaceship. The credo for Kit bashers should be "Look at what is and see what could be".

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

And let us not forget the 1966 Captain Action as Flash Gordon (re-issued in the late 90s by Playing Mantis).


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Zorro said:


> Why, Johnny West of course. And he had Stony's head!!!


That's him! :thumbsup:

And wasn't there a Daniel Boone or Davy Crockett as well?

-Neil


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro said:


> Yep. They also made a Honey West doll.


 
Yeppers, I wonder what my parents would have thought if I had asked for a Honey West doll when I was a kid...BUT THAT BOX PHOTO!!! [sigh...]


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yww7tiyAQ_g


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I was born in '65. I never even heard of Honey West, I was too late for Captain Action, Major Matt Mason (????), or Johnny West and I never saw a stiff legged Stony anything. I had G.I. Joe, Evil Knievel, and Action Jackson! You know, the _cool_ stuff. None of that silly stuff you guys played with.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Also born in 1965; had the Evel Kneival stunt cycle and GI Joe when I was a kid. Didn't have Action Jackson; but I did have Big Jim.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ChrisW said:


> Yeppers, I wonder what my parents would have thought if I had asked for a Honey West doll when I was a kid...BUT THAT BOX PHOTO!!! [sigh...]


I never noticed how she had a heart-shaped figure before


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gotta love a girl with an ocelot. Or else!

Didn't I read somewhere that Ann Francis was the real-life inspiration for Barbie dolls looks? Or is it just that she looks so much like one?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Gotta love a girl with an ocelot. Or else!
> 
> Didn't I read somewhere that Ann Francis was the real-life inspiration for Barbie dolls looks? Or is it just that she looks so much like one?


I don't know about that, but I'll wager she's been the inspiration for some full sized vinyl dolls


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Gotta love a girl with an ocelot. Or else!
> 
> Didn't I read somewhere that Ann Francis was the real-life inspiration for Barbie dolls looks? Or is it just that she looks so much like one?


Yep. Here's Mattel Vice President Marv Binkleman with Ms. Francis and the first Barbie prototype in 1959. They had originally decided to make Barbie life-sized but realized that reproducing Anne's dimension's accurately would require too much rubber.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Zorro - yer gettin' to be a regular Yamahog!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Also born in 1965; had the Evel Kneival stunt cycle and GI Joe when I was a kid. Didn't have Action Jackson; but I did have Big Jim.


I had Big Jim, Big Josh (Jake? [he had a beard]) and the camper. Big Jim is the one that popped the band off his expanding bicep when you bent his arm, right? It seems pretty odd, when I think about playing with miniature muscle boys in cut off short shorts. Where were their girlfriends? (hint hint... say no more...)  :freak: Amazing...

EDIT: I had Dr. Steel too. I just looked them up on evilBay.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

ChrisW said:


> Zorro - yer gettin' to be a regular Yamahog!


I could never fill those shoes. Miss the old boy.


----------

